# Amavisd-new keeps crashing

## z0ny

Hello, about a week ago I updated mail-filter/amavisd-new from 2.7.2 to 2.8.1-r1. Since then I am having problems with it as it is crashing from time to time. The log file says (partly translated as some text was in German):

 *Quote:*   

> Jul 29 08:25:21 server master[3359]: process 18025 exited, status 0
> 
> Jul 29 08:25:27 server amavis[18019]: (!!)TROUBLE in pre_loop_hook: db_init: BDB no dbN: __fop_file_setup:  Retry limit (100) exceeded, file already existing. at (eval 103) line 327.
> 
> Jul 29 08:25:27 server amavis[18019]: (!)_DIE: Suicide () TROUBLE in pre_loop_hook: db_init: BDB no dbN: __fop_file_setup:  Retry limit (100) exceeded, file already existing. at (eval 103) line 327.

 

Amavisd-new can be restarted but it crashes again as soon as it processes mail. The only way to make it run a little bit longer is to manually delete all files in /var/amavis/db, although the log says that the daemon is doing that itself - which it obviously doesn't (permissions are ok). Unfortunately this happens even after going back to 2.7.2 so I guess some other package being updated causes the problem.

Any ideas on this? Thanks in advance.

----------

## Duncan Mac Leod

Have you solved your problem?

I am running 2.7.2 at the moment and read your post. Now I am not sure if I should upgrade to 2.8.1 as I am running a production server. Can't afford any downtimes...

I've googled and only found a posting which says that you should delete all files in the db-Directory, but you write that this won't work...

Please keep me updated on this topic - thank you!

----------

## z0ny

Sorry, I forgot this thread. After rebuilding the package dependencies the new version is working just fine. I assume there was a problem with a Perl database package.

----------

## Duncan Mac Leod

 *z0ny wrote:*   

> After rebuilding the package dependencies the new version is working just fine. I assume there was a problem with a Perl database package.

 

Thank you for letting me know  :Wink:  !

----------

